
The Data Are In: It’s Time for Major Reopening - befeltingu
https://www.wsj.com/articles/the-data-are-in-its-time-for-major-reopening-11592264199
======
allears
Um, then why are so many places that have already opened closing again? Cases
are surging nationwide, with particular hot spots in FL, TX, AZ. Methinks this
writer has a non-fact-based agenda.

~~~
kid64
Yeah, typical propaganda from WSJ’s pro-Trump editorial board.

